# vcore voltage:is everything NORMAL



## avichandana20000 (Aug 26, 2011)

My BIOS says 

V CORE VOLTAGE 1.37
+3.3                  3.43
+5                     5.08
+12V                 12.6

PC PROBE READING:
*img600.imageshack.us/img600/9825/pcprobe.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

SPEEDFAN READING:

*img718.imageshack.us/img718/5329/speedfant.th.jpg


Is everything normal?
Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 26, 2011)

PC Probe seams fine but Speed Fan ratings look bugged to me.

Are you facing any issues?


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^pls share the kind of issues i may face. Another digitian says i am going to kill my proccy by seeing the SPEEDFAN readings. so u know i do not want to take any chance. i got scared and posted this.

another qn : 955 ,965,975 & 980 BE all are having different stock SPEED. But do they have different stock heatsink fan also? or AMD is giving all the same heatsinks to  them?


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2011)

avoid speed fan. instead use H/W monitor. speedfan readings are highly inaccurate.
*i55.tinypic.com/53utn8.jpg

just look at the marked row. this will show max & minimum Vcore.

most likely, same cooler is used by them & with almost same voltage.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 26, 2011)

Sam said:


> avoid speed fan. instead use H/W monitor. speedfan readings are highly inaccurate.
> *i55.tinypic.com/53utn8.jpg
> 
> just look at the marked row. this will show max & minimum Vcore.
> ...



JUST INSTALLED AMD OVERDRIVE.see the readings 

*img820.imageshack.us/img820/2730/amdoverdrive.th.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


so  955 if overclocked to 975 then no need of 3rd party cooler.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2011)

if the stock cooler can hold. some PII can't even cool the stock processor whereas some can allow a good overclocking.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 26, 2011)

@op,
those bios values are fine.but you posted that speed fan rating which were too bad.thats why i asked are you going to kill your processor. don't worry you are fine.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 26, 2011)

thanks . that means SPEEDFAN is the culprit.


----------



## asingh (Aug 26, 2011)

Speedfan has always been buggy.


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2011)

That's why I never use Speedfan - use HWMonitor or *HWinfo* instead 

BTW, the CPU core temps OverDrive is showing - is it idle or load cpu temp ? IF it's idle can you post the load cpu temps.


----------

